# Sold my buck to get a new one...



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

So I have a counting problem but seems to only be with the goats....
But found this nice looking boy I want to get soooo I did it... sold my adult buck. He went so fast and I guess my price was too low as I got him for a good price so sold him for the same. He is going to a collection center and has his swimmers exported... cool huh. So I have until June to breed him to a few does before he gets tested.
I wanted to breed him to my youngins but they won’t me a year until beginning of may. Would any of you guys breed that young(they weighed 35 pounds approx a month ago) I will breed the does that kidded in feb to him in may-June which I normally wouldn’t do but since he is leaving I think it will be fine this one time. Anyone ever breed that close together?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn’t breed that soon.
Just my opinion.

Glad you bought a good buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are people that do it. I wouldn't recommend it, but if you really want the genetics, one time wouldn't hurt. I wouldn't breed any does that are small or not really ready to be bred.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

This one time? I guess it would be fine but not to the young girls. In my opinion


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I took a look at the girls again and I don’t think they would have that much more size in two months. This is my adorable plain black gal


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well with that being said you could weigh her? also shes cute!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

If your young ones are quick maturing, over 50 lbs, and act older than their age I’d consider it. If they’re under 50 lbs or act immature I’d hold off. I also wouldn’t breed back on a Feb kidding in May. Too hard on the doe. Have you retained his genetics in your herd already?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thank you for your opinion ! most of my does stay around 50-55 pounds as adults, i also believe these two doelings dams are probably not more then 60 pounds. but one doelings dam is 65-70 pounds and she is larger then the other two.. the two i decided they wont be big enough as they are just starting to look like teenagers, but the one im still hoping but wont breed her until she is big enough. 
when i bought the buck i also bought one of his daughters she is due to kid next month(she didnt have any interest in a buck until this pass summer and it was only one specifically  ).and i will retain two of his daughters this year as i already sold the rest.


----------

